# Smoked Trout dip



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been keeping the Trout fillets on ice for the last few days in preparation for this. I just substituted Trout in place of the Tuna.

1 1/2 lb smoked Trout
8 oz cream cheese
1/2 yellow onion coarse grated or finely chopped.
1/2 medium green Bell Pepper course grated
2 tablespoons mayo
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley
1 tablespoon creamy horseradish
1 tablespoon hot sauce
1 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon lemon juice
* finely chopped jalapeno pepper to taste if desired 

Set cream cheese out to warm 

Mix all ingredients except cream cheese and tuna

Fold in cream cheese and mix well

Mix in flaked smoked tuna

Dust with paprika and put in refrigerator to chill

When chilled eat with favorite crackers chips scoops etc.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good. we save redfish throats for a dip also, will give your recipe a shot.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used all kinds of fish....anything smoked on the EGG makes smoked fish dip GREAT!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'll be trying this.


----------

